# need some advice on a stripped spark plug hole



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

what up guys I recently added a muzzy to my bike and was playing with some programs to get me by till I can have it tuned and I was checking the spark plugs and the front cylinder never tighten up so I got it snug and rode it for about an hour an the spark plug blew out (threads came with it) so my ? is I want to put a insert in ( not a heli coil) If they even make them in a 10mmx1.0? is that the best option I have besides a new head? and does anybody around Columbus tupleo, ms area have a insert kit that I could buy a insert off of ya?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

is there a fastenall dealer any where close to you theres a insert called kingsert (dont know if spelling is correct) they are different from helicoil, they are more like a bushing with a stay pin that drives in beside it to keep it from comming out, i had some awhile back but really havent seen them since moved shop from ar to ms i will look an see if i can find them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

check this.....

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1897&highlight=sparkplug


----------

